# RENA XP3, Fluval 404, or an Eheim 2217?



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

*(pics included)*

Which of the following 3 canister filters is the best one pound for pound? * 

The RENA xP3, Fluval 404, or the Eheim 2217?*

*1) RENA xP3*

View attachment 97310


*2) Fluval 404*

View attachment 97311


*3) Eheim 2217*

View attachment 97312


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't used any of the other brands, but if I need a canister I don't look further than Eheim (that's all I accept on my tanks as canister) - can't beat their quality, efficiency and reliability. But you pay for it....


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally, Im a big fan of Rena products in general, I have 3 XP3's, half a dozen of their heaters and air pumps and Ive never had a prob with anything.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I have an Eheim 2217, the 3rd pic. I havent used any of the others but I can say that the only, and biggest problem is that mine is too loud. I think all three are good filters but I would go for the quiest one.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I have (2) of the Eheim 2217's running on my 125 gallon and I can't hear them at all! They are awesome filters and you can get them at BigAl's Online for $119.99 with all the media you need. They are rated for 160 gallons each.

What size tank are you using it for?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

That Eheim Classic is quite an old model. Perhaps for easy maintenance you should try Eheim Pro or Pro II series filters.

Regards,


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't have any experience with any others but i have a eheim 2213 and a wet/dry on my 113 and got rid of my 2 Emp 400's and it is very quite.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I use the fluval 404 and very happy with it for the price, the amount of media it can hold, how clean the tank water is, etc. Very quiet filter to use. I haven't had any experience with the other two filters though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ive used both fluval and the renas. Prefer fluval. 
Eheim is a kick ass product tho. Given the choice between the 3 brands id choose Eheim. Specfically a proII or proIII series filter. But im happy with my fluvals.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Out of your choices I would go with the XP3, they work great, I love the options you can do with them.
I have both the Fluval 404 and 304 and some xp3's
That Eheim, is a pretty old model.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

The 2217 is an old model, but it still runs my Fluval 304 into the dirt! Don't knock it because it's an old model. It still kicks ass and has a lot of media space. Plus it's Eheim, one of the best, if not THE best, manufacturer out there.


----------



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

i run 404 and xp3 side by side and although there's no way to compare their efficiency, i must say xp3's flow rate is noticebly higher.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the xp3 and the 404 . if i had the money for the Eheim i'd go with that all the way


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

My rena xp3 leeked like crazy. I did a good job for a while sitting in a bucket. I would just dump it out evry night. I know they are a good product mine was just bad. I opted for the floval 404 and have been very happy ever since. My floval was $120 on sale.$$$ IT saved me some. Never used the last product.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The eheim 2217 is a great filter..the entire line of eheim classic filters is great. It is an older design..but it is also been proven to have some of the greatest water/media contact of any canister filter. These filters are easy to maintain...even though they dont have a basket type design...What I do with mine is have 2 sponges and all the rest is bio-media. you just rinse the sponges and dump all the media in a bucket with tank water..swish it around a bit and then put it back in...really easy.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Personally, Im a big fan of Rena products in general, I have 3 XP3's, half a dozen of their heaters and air pumps and Ive never had a prob with anything.


I am also a big fan. I have the heaters, filters, and air pump. I love them, they are top of the line next to Eheim (in my opinion) except they are cheaper.

To answer the question, I'd go with the Rena xP3 canister filter. It is super quiet, super easy to maintain and quite powerful from my experiences. They also hold a LOT of filtration media in the 3 baskets.
~Taylor~


----------



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

therizman1 said:


> Personally, Im a big fan of Rena products in general, I have 3 XP3's, half a dozen of their heaters and air pumps and Ive never had a prob with anything.


----------

